# Kenyan official: Obama born here



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

This just came in from World Net Daily. I think it would be way to easy for obamie to give up the information that has been requested. It would put a lot of peoples opinions to rest about his heritage. :eyeroll: I'm trying to be nice here. Read the article and let us know what you think!

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=139481


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

To think this is a minor thing a person has to be partisan to the extreme. You also have to disrespect the United States constitution. I guess we are nearing a majority of people in the United States who will do anything for a handout. When did we become a nation of people who felt no shame in being a parasite?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i'll pay for his ticket back to the homeland right now.....a one way ticket, with no passport back!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've been saying since 2008 that the man ain't a US citizen, the liberals in this country don't care, he is, after all the Messiah.

huntin1


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

That guy is an idiot...

I could care less about all these articles as far as merit. Until they prove it, and then we can act on it, I don't care what someone writes on the "internet".... Tired of all the "talk".


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a question somewhat related to this. So, if someway, somehow it was proven that he wasn't born in the states, he would obviously have to leave the office and I would think he would be prosecuted because it would be a crime that he committed. What I'm wondering is if all the legislation he signed would then have to be thrown out?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> That guy is an idiot...
> 
> I could care less about all these articles as far as merit. Until they prove it, and then we can act on it, I don't care what someone writes on the "internet".... Tired of all the "talk".


It is like I said in my original post. If he would show his cards and they are what they are supposed to be everyone would shut up. In a speech the other day his wife even said that Kenya was his homeland. :beer:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Not showing his cards works in his favor.
Birthers come across as radical...even to me.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

ac700wildcat said:


> I have a question somewhat related to this. So, if someway, somehow it was proven that he wasn't born in the states, he would obviously have to leave the office and I would think he would be prosecuted because it would be a crime that he committed. What I'm wondering is if all the legislation he signed would then have to be thrown out?


I don't know what would be done. As far as I know this is the first time a setting president hasn't shown everything that was ask of them for proof of being a natural born citizen. There is so much old stuff that is still circulating on the net about this issue it would take a lot of research to pin anything down about any other accusations of other presidents.



spentwings said:


> Not showing his cards works in his favor.
> Birthers come across as radical...even to me.


You may be right about it being in his favor because if he is not a natural born citizen he loses! As far as the "Birthers" it is the left leaning media that really trys to spin them into a radical group. But in any group you usually end up with a nutjob or two.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Not showing his cards works in his favor.
> Birthers come across as radical...even to me.


What's so radical about wanting to see what the constitution demands. Like ShinRunner said he is the first president to not prove to the satisfaction of all citizens that he is a citizen. It would be so simple to end this. Your statement sounds like you think anyone who wants to enforce the constitution is radical. I think that's more radical than the birthers. I have no idea if he is a citizen or not, but I want to know and should be able to have proof. Anyone who accepts less is in conflict with the constitution. Which right do you want to give up next?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't shut up if he'd prove he was born outside the US.... In fact i'd flip the F out if nothing was done about it. I'd basically use whatever time I had left on my contract and use that as research time, and save as much money as possible, to make my move out... Because the Country has thrown in the towel completely...

The fact that we even allowed him to take office when everyone knows he truly hasn't shown proof of his origins makes me sick to my stomach... And its not our President I'm talking bad about, since I really can't, its what we as a country and people, are allowing to happen!!!


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

The man is in office because enough fools voted for him. If the trend is not reversed starting with the upcoming elections, we will get what we earned. People need to vote! :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> spentwings said:
> 
> 
> > Not showing his cards works in his favor.
> ...


Yeah,,,,radical, conspiracy theorists, on the fringe, whatever you want to call it, it reflects negatively on the more mainstream opposition to Obama. 
But hey, it's a free country...believe what you want....interpert the constitution as you want.
To most people, including most of Obama starkest critics, the birthers are beating a dead horse. It's a non-issue.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm still convinced that if he wasn't a citizen, or maybe the best way to put it: if there is no way to prove that he isn't a citizen, the Clintons or McCain would have taken care of it a long time ago.

API- you are exactly right, people need to vote. People also need to vote at the midterms, school bond initiatives, and any other local issue. Not only vote but pay a little bit of attention to what their representatives do for them, or in most cases don't do for them. A good way to start is to get rid of every incumbent.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

TK33 said:


> ...People also need to vote at the midterms, school bond initiatives, and any other local issue. Not only vote but pay a little bit of attention to what their representatives do for them, or in most cases don't do for them. *A good way to start is to get rid of every incumbent*.


Hear, hear !!! ...plus fire (and not replace) all the professional staffers and lobbyists who manipulate and word smith the work that folks think the elected people are doing. If the elected ones think they are over worked, then reduce the size and scope of government coverage to fit the limited capacity. Less government is better, except to those with their hand out just looking for the freebies.
:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > spentwings said:
> ...


The only thing that makes me question Obama's citizenship is his unwillingness to prove it. Is that radical?

The constitution doesn't have to be interpreted in this case, it speaks very plainly that one must be a citizen. Now if we get to the point that Obama only has to prove that to a half dozen democrats that isn't right. We are not his subjects, he is our servant and should provide the proof that any American wants.

Your right it is a free country, and it has stayed that way because we have respected the constitution. It would appear that your making very light of an extremely important document.

The first defense liberals use when reason escapes them is to relegate the opposition to some catchy name. Birthers in this case. I see them as simply fellow citizens calling for proof. I would guess they have some reason to doubt. This nation would be in sad shape if citizens never question. Would you be willing to believe anything I tell you? That's what your asking us to do. Believe everything we are told that is. Not me. I'm insulted that anyone would expect that.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually, I not asking or expecting anyone to believe what I say or what they are told. 
My posts may tend to show my low tolerance for the far left and right, but I'm expressing my opinions and nothing more.

In my *opinion*, Obama and the leftist congress will be ousted by he way they have governed, anything else just clouds the water.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

spentwings said:


> Actually, I not asking or expecting anyone to believe what I say or what they are told.
> My posts may tend to show my low tolerance for the far left and right, but I'm expressing my opinions and nothing more.
> 
> In my *opinion*, Obama and the leftist congress will be ousted by he way they have governed, anything else just clouds the water.


I would like to see something drive the treacherous low life from office in disgrace, as a lesson to the arrogance in Washington. Most have forgotten they are out servants and not our masters. Look at the health bill for example. There was strong public opinion against it, but they passed it anyway. 
The big problem is states like California have voted themselves many benefits. So many that now they are near bankrupt. So now they expect those of us who have been fiscally responsible to ride to the rescue. Pelosi plays to the parasites of our society. Obama is counting on more parasites than host taxpayers to put him into office again. I guess what Ryan was telling us was that are youth are parasites, but I refuse to believe that.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Pelosi plays to the parasites of our society


I need to correct your phrase. pelosi is a parasite on our society. She plays to the rest of the parasites because they are too uninformed or desperate to see that she is lining her pockets and laughing all the way.

Funny with all of her money she can't fix some of that ugly. She is just a scary person.

How is Obama any more arrogant than the last president or some of his staff? They completely ignored the will of the people and looked out for their own wallets just like these guys.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

API said:


> . People need to vote! :bop: :bop: :bop:


Ill disagree with this statement. Obama is the PERFECT example of what happens when people get out and vote.

There are SO MANY ignorant, un-informed, day dreaming FOOLS that normally DO NOT vote. Well, they came out last time, and look what happened.

If your not going to at the very least somewhat inform yourself on the issues, inform yourself on the candidates and where they stand, STAY THE HELL HOME!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

TK33 said:


> Funny with all of her money she can't fix some of that ugly.


It look to me like she's tried, on more than one occasion. But, as the saying goes, "Beauty is skin deep, but UGLY goes to the bone." :rollin:

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny with all of her money she can't fix some of that ugly.
> ...


Oh yeah that's right, the botox b---h


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> API said:
> 
> 
> > . People need to vote! :bop: :bop: :bop:
> ...


I'll bet (and hope) that more people vote in this mid term than any mid term in recent history.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

TK33 said:


> I'll bet (and hope) that more people vote in this mid term than any mid term in recent history.


It'll be interesting to see what happens. I've already signed up to be a poll worker for the upcoming June CA primary.



> There are SO MANY ignorant, un-informed, day dreaming FOOLS that normally DO NOT vote. Well, they came out last time, and look what happened.


Interesting point. I worked the polls during the Nov, 2008 election and most assuredly, some real characters emerged from under a rock to cast their ballot. To avoid a repeat, we need the wiser folks show up in greater numbers to vote this time.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

[/quote]

How is Obama any more arrogant than the last president or some of his staff? They completely ignored the will of the people and looked out for their own wallets just like these guys.[/quote]
at least Bush loves America :thumb:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Bravo! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> How is Obama any more arrogant than the last president or some of his staff? They completely ignored the will of the people


I don't think Bush or his staff ignored the will of the people. I think liberals simply thought they were the majority then too, but they were wrong. Also, the media kept trying to convince everyone that the will of the people was much further left than it actually was. 
No president in the history of this nation has shown the arrogance that this president does.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Plainsman I am with you on this one! Under Bush the economy was doing good even with the Iraq war. I believe he cared and still cares for his country. My business was doing great through '08. After the democrats took the reigns in Washington.(House/Senate). mr(s). barney started pushing the financial community to give ridiculous loans to people that could not afford them through a rule/law that was first emplemented under jummy carter. Community Reinvestment Act . They made $250,000.00 housing affordable to people that could only afford a $75,000.00 home by '07.

If I could have been a fly on the wall I believe I would have heard this right after the '06 elections.

" barney, pelosi, reid saying something like this, We have the House/Senate and to make sure we can do what we want, we need to push the envelope on the economy to make a mess of it so President Bush will have to make some bad decisions. Then we can put in a democrat president and get the agenda's that we want pushed through before anyone knows what happened." :******:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > How is Obama any more arrogant than the last president or some of his staff? They completely ignored the will of the people
> 
> 
> I don't think Bush or his staff ignored the will of the people. I think liberals simply thought they were the majority then too, but they were wrong. Also, the media kept trying to convince everyone that the will of the people was much further left than it actually was.
> No president in the history of this nation has shown the arrogance that this president does.


Plainsman, was that arrogant or ignorant? :rollin:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> > How is Obama any more arrogant than the last president or some of his staff? They completely ignored the will of the people
> 
> 
> I don't think Bush or his staff ignored the will of the people. I think liberals simply thought they were the majority then too, but they were wrong. Also, the media kept trying to convince everyone that the will of the people was much further left than it actually was.
> No president in the history of this nation has shown the arrogance that this president does.


I will definetly agree with you the media, and Bush did a good job with national security but I beg to differ on economy. Bush, Cheney, Rove and others had corporate american in mind and ignored main street. Just like Clinton and so far Obama. As far as the housing market goes that started crumbling long before the dems took over capitol hill. I don't see any difference between Obama, Bush, and Clinton when it comes to the economy. Nor do I think that Obama administration is any more arrogant than the Bushies.


----------

